# Freud FT2000E problem



## toolman_206 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have an older Freud I use in one of my tables. It now doesn't want to start all the time. Sometimes it will spin up to speed and then slow down. It seems to have a problem holding higher rpm. All this is with no load. The brushes are poor but not cracked etc. One of the brush leads is frayed. Was wondering if I need to replace the brushes and or the switch? Also, where to get such parts.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I suggest that you call the Freud Power Tool Parts and Repair department at (800) 334-4107 (option 2). They can offer advice and you can purchase parts directly.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Toolman.


----------



## toolman_206 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Many thanks!*

Wow. Fast response. I hope to enjoy this forum more (once I finish the Padauk master bath vanity and my my wife's dream Bubinga kitchen cabs).

thanks again


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, padauk and Bubinga cabs! Nice.... using baltic birch for the interior? I love bubby and have some stock I have been saving for a special project for awhile! 

Corey


----------



## drbinne (Nov 28, 2007)

*Same FT2000E Issue*

I too have a 2000E router that has developed this low, or unstable, RPM problem. I did check the brushes and even swapped them from one side to the other, but the problem still exists. I am thinking it might be the electronic speed control module. 

Did you get your issue resolved? What was the final solution? Thanks in advance for your time and assistance. drbinne


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi drbinne

I think this will do the trick, Charles M. would know...

http://www.routerforums.com/54403-post2.html


=============


drbinne said:


> I too have a 2000E router that has developed this low, or unstable, RPM problem. I did check the brushes and even swapped them from one side to the other, but the problem still exists. I am thinking it might be the electronic speed control module.
> 
> Did you get your issue resolved? What was the final solution? Thanks in advance for your time and assistance. drbinne


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Toolman -
I'm not familiar with the FT2000E, but it "smells" like the electronic speed control output voltage is wavering. But I did want to jump in and welcome you. Come back often.

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums drbinne. How about a short intro of yourself?


----------

